# Install Internet Information Services in Windows XP Professional



## Rebel65 (Mar 7, 2003)

I have OEM System builder rights I will post as many helpful things I think you could use here. Some of the links you may not be able to get to but if you would like info let me know I will get it for you. And Council let me know if is't ok to post these items here.
Have fun
Rebel out

To install IIS

Click Start, Control Panel, and Add or Remove Programs.

Click Add/Remove Windows Components.

In the Windows Components Wizard, scroll down and select Internet Information Services (IIS).

Tip: The Windows components are listed in alphabetical order. Press I three times and Internet Information Services (IIS) will be highlighted for you.

Click Details to see the list of optional subcomponents available to you to install with IIS.

There are seven subcomponents that you can choose to install for IIS:

Common Files. You have to select this option because it installs the core components of IIS.

Documentation. This option installs the Help files and places the files in the %SystemRoot%\Help\Iishelp folder. If your answer file is set to the default location name for your system files, then %SystemRoot% is WINDOWS. If you select Documentation first, it will enable Common Files, Internet Information Services Snap-In, and World Wide Web Service. All together, this component uses approximately 9 MB of space on your drive.

File Transfer Protocol (FTP) Service. If you want an FTP site, then select this component.

FrontPage 2000 Server Extensions. Selecting this component installs a set of server-side programs that will give you the ability to include forms, full-text search capabilities, and hit counters on your Web site. It will also let you publish changes to your Web site from the Microsoft FrontPage® Web site creation and management tool. If you select FrontPage 2000 Extensions first, it will enable Common Files, Internet Information Services Snap-In, and World Wide Web Service. (Please go to http://www.microsoft.com/frontpage/ for lots of stuff on FrontPage and Server Extensions.)

Internet Information Services Snap-In. If it says snap-in, then it uses a Microsoft Management Console (MMC). It is a good idea to enable this component so that you can administer IIS using MMC. If you don't install this component, then you have to manage IIS using scripts. If you choose the Internet Information Services Snap-In first, it will enable Common Files.

SMTP Service. With the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) service, you can set up an intranet mail system. If you select the SMTP Service first, it will enable Common Files and World Wide Web Service.

World Wide Web Service. In a way, this is the most obvious component to IIS. By enabling this service, you use IIS to host a Web site and "serve" the pages on your site over the World Wide Web. So if you don't enable this component, then you don't serve pages over the Web. If you choose the World Wide Web Service first, it will enable Common Files and Internet Information Services Snap-In. Notice that when you select World Wide Web Service, the check box is grey. This means that you can click Details to select subcomponents for the World Wide Web Service.

Select World Wide Web Service, which enables Common Files and Internet Information Services Snap-In, and then click Details.

As with most Windows-based applications, the grey check box means that when you go into the subcomponents of that component, some of the subcomponents will be enabled and some will not be, as is the case here. The Printers Virtual Directory and World Wide Web Service subcomponents have been enabled for you. The Remote Desktop Web Connection and Scripts Virtual Directory subcomponents are not enabled for you. So what do these components do for you?

Printers virtual directory. This subcomponent installs the default virtual directory called Printers.

Remote Desktop Web Connection. This will install the ActiveX® control and the sample pages for hosting Terminal Services client connections over the Web.

Scripts virtual directory. This subcomponent installs the default virtual directory called Scripts.

World Wide Web Service. This service uses HTTP to respond to Web client requests on a TCP/IP network.

Click OK to install the two subcomponents that were enabled automatically: Printers Virtual Directory and World Wide Web Service.

On the Internet Information Services (IIS) page, click OK.

On the Windows Components page, click Next to install IIS.
Tip: If you see a dialog box requesting a file from the Windows XP Professional CD-ROM, place the CD in your drive, navigate to the \i386 folder, and click OK.

Note: The Configuring Components page of the Windows Component Wizard will show you the progress of the installation.

Once the installation of IIS is completed, click Finish.

How do we know that IIS was installed properly? The easiest way is to create an IIS console in MMC. 
To create an IIS console in MMC

Click Start and Run, type mmc, and then click OK. This opens a blank console.

To add an IIS snap-in, click File and Add/Remove Snap-in.

Click Add.

Select Internet Information Services, and then click Add to add the IIS snap-in to the blank console. Once the snap-in is added, you can close the Add Standalone Snap-in dialogue box.

In the Add/Remove Snap-in dialog box, click OK.

Click File and Save As. The default folder is Administrative Tools.

Type a file name, and then click Save. In the example below, I use IIS for the file name.

Click File and Exit to return to the desktop.


----------

